# New Ruger 327 Magnum



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Watch for Ruger to announce a new revolver chambered in 327 Magnum next week.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't know why, but I dig this.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Broke Down And Did The Deal Order A 327 Hope It's As Good or Moe Gooder Then My Gp " :numbchuck:


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I got excited until I saw the price.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> I got excited until I saw the price.


 Mine Is Under $560 :smt083


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Got mine today and I'm really impressed with this new Ruger. I switched out the factory grips which look nice, for some better feeling Hogues. My action was wonderfully smooth but a little heavy with the factory 14 pound mainspring so I put in a Wolff 10 pound spring and now the action feels perfect. The SP101 is a great platform for the 327 Magnum and hopefully this new Ruger will really breath new life into this chambering. Here are some photos with the original grips then the Hogues.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm hoping they reissue the GP100 in .327 
7x in that one.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

CW said:


> I'm hoping they reissue the GP100 in .327
> 7x in that one.


If the SP101 sell well I'll bet Ruger does the above reissue along with some new variations.


----------

